# [Wet Thumb Forum]-need info on CO2 equipment for decision making



## Quark (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok, I am moving away from DIY CO2 because its too much a hassle and I just cant seem to keep my CO2 levels up.

ok, here are my choices,
the rapid wholesales one, going for 104.99 now.
I would need to get a needle valve. maybe the clipard ones.

the second would be putting one together. I was thinking of that milwakee regulator that comes with solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter. I see these on e-bay for 79.99. I would need a co2 tank with this so I was looking to get it from ebay as well, the 10 or 5lbs aluminum ones. cause around here they are really expensive for the tanks.

anyone have experiences with these? My main concerns are cheap and that I just want to set it and forget it......that sounded like an infomercial. LOL

anyways yeah, so I dont want to worry about end of dump tank, and stuff like that, and I dont want to go refill my tank every few months either.

the cheaper the better, if you guys got any other recomendation, I would greatly appreciated it.

thanks a million.


----------



## Quark (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok, I am moving away from DIY CO2 because its too much a hassle and I just cant seem to keep my CO2 levels up.

ok, here are my choices,
the rapid wholesales one, going for 104.99 now.
I would need to get a needle valve. maybe the clipard ones.

the second would be putting one together. I was thinking of that milwakee regulator that comes with solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter. I see these on e-bay for 79.99. I would need a co2 tank with this so I was looking to get it from ebay as well, the 10 or 5lbs aluminum ones. cause around here they are really expensive for the tanks.

anyone have experiences with these? My main concerns are cheap and that I just want to set it and forget it......that sounded like an infomercial. LOL

anyways yeah, so I dont want to worry about end of dump tank, and stuff like that, and I dont want to go refill my tank every few months either.

the cheaper the better, if you guys got any other recomendation, I would greatly appreciated it.

thanks a million.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Take a look at my web site for info on sources of tanks, regulators and more than you would ever want to know about needle/metering valves.

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2

Bob


----------



## Quark (Apr 1, 2003)

wow, awesome compilation of co2 equipment info. They should put that web page as a sticky.

anyways, I had a question, why is that shut-off valve on the rapid wholesale regulator not removed when they attach a needle valve? is it not removable or just there for a reason.?

thanks


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

The rapids wholesale huge needle and shutoff valve is oriented for home beer. I took both off my regulator, then connected my Clippard mnv-4k2 needle valve (with one adaptor) directly to it.

Thanks for the compliments on the co2 web site info.

Bob


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Bob,

Only one problem with your web page. It seems all the links are in .doc format and I don't open .doc files from unknown sources. Can you rewrite them in .html format?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Good idea. I have them in Doc form since that is how I created them.

I understand your security concern. I wonder if the MS Wordviewer would be something that would show the contents without the risks of the full Word program.

Bob

Update: Per Microsoft: "NOTE: You cannot run macros in any version of Word Viewer. This means that you cannot receive a Word macro virus by reading a document with Word Viewer. "
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=http://support.microsoft.com:80/support/kb/articles/Q165/9/08.asp&NoWebContent=1

UPdate2: Several key documents converted to .HTM

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Fri May 02 2003 at 07:26 PM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok, why would you spend $105 for a regulator made for a beer tap that you have to add a needle valve to when you can get a low pressure regulator with a needle valve and made for the aquarium for $80? And if you go with the Milwauke one you get a solenoid and a bubblecounter too?

Even mine is 80 something dollars with a built in needle valve and a fixed working pressure, making tank end dumps impossible.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Quark (Apr 1, 2003)

Robert,

what do you recomend? the milwakee one with solenoid, bubble counter, and needle valve?
though i was looking at this and it seems that water from the bubble counter could drain into the regulator, doesnt seem to have a check valve like the jbj ones.

Also, how good are these solenoids? I HAVE to have power inorder to make the solenoids open right? or do they have ones that are reversed. apply power to close.


or do you recomend the aquamedics one that you sell, it says fixed working pressure? is that enough of a pressure to run multiple tanks and such?

Im just looking for best bang for the buck, the more i get per buck, the better.

I just got lucky and found a fire extinguisher shop that is gonna sell me a used current hydrotested 5lb bottle for $40


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2003)

I work for a fire protection company that has and fills CO2 extinguishers and beverage machine cylinders. You might look for a local company in this buisness for cheap used tanks. I have all the CO2 and tanks I need but need the rest of the equipment


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The Milwaukee one and the JBJ one look identical to me....I even asked JBJ if they made the Milwaukee or vice versa, and they said no...I don't know whether to believe them or not! There is a lot of private lableing done in the industry. Maybe neither one of them actually make it, but both buy from the same manufacturer. Who knows. They just seem to much alike to me, and almost identical in price. I havn't personaly used either, so I can't say. They look fine to me. Everything is attached. Are you sure there is no check valve? I don't know how you exactly put water in the bubblecounter if its permanantly attached to the regulator. Is it removable? I like having the bubble counter on the side of the tank where I can see it better.

I like the Aqua Medic one very much. I may be biased because I sell them, but I use them too. I like the fact that their solenoid connects inline via the tubing. It makes the install or un-install if it breaks down very easy.

I like the fact it has a fixed working pressure. You open up the valve on the C02 tank and instantly the regulator stops at the correct working presure. I think its much safer. It should be enough pressure for multiple tanks. I don't think that's an issue, but maybe someone else would know better than I.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## STAT 007 (Mar 8, 2003)

Robert,

Am I missing something here? The last time I checked your online store, you had the individual regulator (with needle valve), bubble counter, and solenoid, but I didn't see an "all-in-one" unit like the JBJ on your website. Can you give us a link? Thanks!

Sincerely,
STAT 007
Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2004

37 gallon AGA Black Seal, Emperor 400, Ebo Jager 200 W, 100% Flourite Substrate, 2x55 Watt AH Supply PC Lighting (5300K & 6400K) @ ~3.4 WPG, High-Pressure CO2.


----------

